# ABS warning light



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

For some odd reason about 60% of the time when I start my car the ABS warning flashes momentarilly and shuts off. I was wondering if it could be sensor fault ie;dust/dirt?? :confused


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It might be dust or dirt on one of the wheel sensors or it could be an intermittent fault.


----------



## abicarsy (Jul 22, 2009)

Clean the wheel sensor properly.


----------



## jrbarnes455 (Apr 19, 2009)

everytime you start the car the computer does a bulb check and it is normal for the bulb to come on for 6 to 10 seconds. As long as the bulb goes out there is no problem. If the computer see's a problem the bulb will stay on till you turn off the car and restart even if the problem goes away.


----------

